# Florida, keeping removals going during winter



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.
*
First time using Lang equipment on a cut-out:*


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice video. .....yeah I hate the beetles but I've managed to not have too much issue with them....I really make sure I keep the hives as strong as possible and I don't leave on extra combs for the bees to have to protect. I wish there was a great way to wipe the buggers out.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Small hive beetles are easily removed with beetle traps and the hive set in full sun. No biggie.
Nice brood pattern and beautiful queen. That's not overcrowded for the nuc size you have. It also helps a great deal to place the hive top back onto the hive as soon as you can after dumping the bees. This will ensure the bees enter the hive quicker. Welcome to the lang community. This is just the beginning of your bee yard transformation to langs. 
NOW... all you have to do is make a bee vac out of an old lang hive so you won't have to dump any more! Check out my bee vids on youtube to see mine in action. HONEY B GUYS


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Swampsquash said:


> Nice video. .....yeah I hate the beetles but I've managed to not have too much issue with them....I really make sure I keep the hives as strong as possible and I don't leave on extra combs for the bees to have to protect. I wish there was a great way to wipe the buggers out.


Yes, I agree 100%. That's the situation with the hives I have in my yard. However, it's very disturbing when you find the ones in the wild with such an infestation. But I will say it's amazing they can coexist with them in such high numbers.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Small hive beetles are easily removed with beetle traps and the hive set in full sun. No biggie.
> Nice brood pattern and beautiful queen. That's not overcrowded for the nuc size you have. It also helps a great deal to place the hive top back onto the hive as soon as you can after dumping the bees. This will ensure the bees enter the hive quicker. Welcome to the lang community. This is just the beginning of your bee yard transformation to langs.
> NOW... all you have to do is make a bee vac out of an old lang hive so you won't have to dump any more! Check out my bee vids on youtube to see mine in action. HONEY B GUYS


LOL, yes.

I will probably do a little of both types of hives on removals from here on out in order to offer customers both options.

Regarding the Lang bee vac setup, wouldn't my videos be a lot more boring if I didn't have the "REUNITED" portion of the show?



But yes, something to consider in the near future.

Thanks for the comments and suggestions.

.


----------

